# Water TankSpout Source?



## Alan Prichard (Dec 27, 2007)

My tank is nearing completion, but I can't find a source for the spout. I recall stumbling upon a vendor that sells a spout kit, complete with chain, pulleys, counter weights, etc. but can't find it now. Ozark only sells a plastic spout, not the other bits. Anyone out there that can steer me towards a complete spout kit?


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

try Bob Hartford, Hartford Products


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Available from Hartford *here*.


----------



## Alan Prichard (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks guys, that's probably the one I saw and I will order it. I wish it wasn't a plastic spout though. I hate to put so many hours into a project and use plastic parts. I will try to fab one from brass using the plastic one as a model.


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Hello Alan,
I had the same problem when building my own water tower, I ended up building one from rolled brass sheet and copper tube.
If you go back to February 13th and look at CPR water tower in this forum there are still some photographs of the spout I built. I'm not sure if they'll be of much help, but at least you can see it can be done.
Hopefully you'll post some photo's of the finished project.
Good luck and have fun.
Cheers.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

It's actually a resin casting Alan. I used the same set way back when on my backwoods water tank. It holds up well outdoors, and properly painted, looks terrific!


----------



## Alan Prichard (Dec 27, 2007)

Harvey, I did see those pics and that is exactly what I want to do. Dwight, my concern is that the resin spout won't look very prototypical with the spout up and viewed from the front.


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's a link to where you can see what I did with a "plastic" (resin casting) waterspout on a Pacific Coast Models wooden water tank.

"PLASTIC" waterspout


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi Jack,
The spout looks very good as does the tower itself. Super job on painting and weathering.
BTW the door on the ladder reminds me of being a kid, whenever I saw one I almost always climbed over it, just a challenge I guess. When they started using steel plates I gave up, or was it that I was too old by then?
Thanks for showing these great results on the tower you built.
Cheers.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight, my concern is that the resin spout won't look very prototypical with the spout up and viewed from the front.It looks fine if you drill a hole of appropriate diameter in the front (something I did later).


----------



## Alan Prichard (Dec 27, 2007)

Jack, you did an outstanding job on the Pacific Coast Tank, congratulations. I looked at their tank, and while they produce great models, I am really striving for DRGW prototypical stuff, and more importantly because I am short on funds and long on free time, I am compelled to scratch building. I like the challenge too. In fact, I probably get more satisfaction from building models for my GRR than running the trains. As a recovering perfectionist (some would call me just plain anal), I will attempt to make my own spout. I already have a rivet press from a previous build, so as soon as I can ascertain the correct number of rivets in a DRGW spout (hey I'm not anal, I'm a rivet counter!) I will begin work.


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

The tank pictured is DRGW prototype, it is known as the Jack's cabin tank. Pacific Coast also makes 1;20 models of the Dual spout Chama tank, the Los Pinos tank, and I believe the Osier one too.These are extremely fine and well built, however, those models are not tapered, as are the real DRGW prototypes. The only correctly tapered DRGW 1:20 model tanks were made by Joe Metzger, and are priced North of three figures ($999.00+). Metzger may sell you a spout too. 
The Hartford one is very good, and is easy to make look correct. 

Jonathan/EMW


----------

